# Best fish tacos



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello,my son and I will be in Pensacola Saturday for a week of fishing and fun at Fort Pickens. I was wondering if there is a good place to get fish tacos in town. I get tired of my own cooking. (I know my son does) Sorry if I posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm gonna suggest Lost Treasure Grill on Blue Angel and Dogtrack. Those are the best I have had.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

There are a few places around to get some. I'll start by saying that the BEST fish tacos, IMO are at Lulu's in Orange Beach, maybe get some of those as you come in to Pcola. After that the best ones around here are at the Cactus Flower. There is one on Gulf Beach Hwy and one on 12th. There are a couple on the beach that are OK, including Native cafe down from Patty Olearys across from the Exxon station and then at Hemingways over by Hooters.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Agreed. Cactus Flower.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Cactus Flower


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess we will try the Cactus Flower. Thanks guys


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Lost Treasure is good too, but not as well located as Cactus Flower on 12th, given your stated destination.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, the fish tacos at Cactus Flower are pretty darned good.
Haven't tried the others that were mentioned.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Crab Trap on Main Street aren't too bad. I'll have to check out Cactus Flower.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Good luck Ft Pickens might be closed around this weekend due to the government closing.


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

If you don't want to leave the beach, check out Native Cafe... it's a little place, and only open for breakfast/lunch... really good, check it out


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

We may go to native cafe. I hope the d**n congress keep the gov. open. If not It sure will put a damper on our trip


----------

